# Job title vs critical skills list title



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

So one of the reason for visa extension rejection is job designation not matching the skills list even though they may mean the same things.

Here I want to take the case of software industry. 

The list says integrated developer and there is also software development engineers and managers. 

so does that mean if I get an offer of software developer I might get rejected because DHA will argue that it does match the above listed skills? Let alone if I get an offer of, say, C#.Net developer, web developer, front-end developer, full stack developer, software lead, etc?

does the offer have to use the wording used on the list? in that case it means someone has to co-draft the contract with his/her employer. hahaha


----------



## mhazi (Mar 17, 2016)

expartobe said:


> So one of the reason for visa extension rejection is job designation not matching the skills list even though they may mean the same things.
> 
> Here I want to take the case of software industry.
> 
> ...


It seems as if the job title is not on the critical list they will reject it


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

expartobe said:


> So one of the reason for visa extension rejection is job designation not matching the skills list even though they may mean the same things.
> 
> Here I want to take the case of software industry.
> 
> ...


That's right, they are so silly that you actually have to change your business title to exactly what they state on the list. I've seen people change it on LinkedIn too, just to be careful, although that is unlikely to be necessary.


----------



## mhazi (Mar 17, 2016)

mhazi said:


> It seems as if the job title is not on the critical list they will reject it


My visa was rejected on the basis of my job title not been on the list.I appealed on the 15th of March and by the grace of God got my visa extended until 2020 yesterday


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

mhazi said:


> My visa was rejected on the basis of my job title not been on the list.I appealed on the 15th of March and by the grace of God got my visa extended until 2020 yesterday


wow. that's good news.

how did you appeal? did the employer change your job title?


----------



## mhazi (Mar 17, 2016)

expartobe said:


> wow. that's good news.
> 
> how did you appeal? did the employer change your job title?


I didnt change anything I wrote a letter explaining the nature of my work,resent the documents and sent an email explaining my work to Nobuhle Mazibuko


----------

